#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Erfahrungen mit Elontril? >

## ruthsusanne

Ich nehme seit ca zwei Jahren Edronax mit begrenztem Erfolg gegen eine Depression. Heute habe ich Elontril verordnet bekommen. Das soll auch gegen ADS wirken (hab ich ebenfalls) und zugleich bei der Nikotinentwöhnung helfen. Den Beipackzettel habe ich gelesen - klingt schrecklich, aber das sind sie wohl alle... Ich wüßte aber gerne, ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit diesem Mittel / dem Wirkstoff Bupropion hat und mir davon berichten kann: Wie gut hat es gewirkt? Wie waren die Nebenwirkungen? Wurden sie weniger? etc.

----------


## Alexandra

Hi :-) ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet weil ich deinen Beitrag gefunden habe.Ich nehme auch seit 2 Jahren Edronax, nur 3 mg weil ich einige Nebenwirkungen davon habe. Jetzt wird Edronax seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr von der KK gezahlt, es scheint also kein gutes Medikament zu sein. Ich muss aber trotzdem sagen das es mir geholfen hat gegen das Kopfkino, Antriebslosigkeit und gegen das Gedankenchaos. So und die Elontril stehen jetzt auch bei mir seit nem Monat im Schrank und ich hab so eine scheiss Angst vor neuen Tabletten, obwohl ich darüber schon viel positives im i-net gelesen habe. Eine Frage habe ich an dich, ich nehm jetzt seit 2 Monaten nur noch eine halbe Edronax und soll einfach von einem auf den anderen Tag edronax weglassen und Elontril 150mg nehmen, ist das bei dir auch so :Huh?: ? Sorry das ich dir noch keine Erfahrungen mitteilen kann, aber das ändert sich ab Samstag  :Smiley: 
LG Alex

----------


## ruthsusanne

Ich sollte zur Sicherheit einen Tag gar nichts nehmen, habe 4 Tage draus gemacht... kein Problem.
Vier Tage Elontril habe ich jetzt hinter mir. Am ersten Tag etwas Übelkeit, einige Stunden frieren und eine fast schlaflose Nacht. Seitdem spüre ich keine Nebenwirkungen. Das war bei Edronax ganz anders!
Über die Wirkung kann ich dir nach dieser kurzen Zeit noch nichts sagen...

----------


## Joulupukki

Da ich selber nur Erfahrung mit Serotoninwiederaufnahmehemmern habe, habe ich meine Freundin gefragt. Sie hat mal den Wirkstoff Bupronprion genommen. Sie ist allerdings auch von ADHS betroffen. Sie war anfangs sehr skeptisch, da die antidepriessive Wirkung des Wirkstoffs anders als bei den Serotoninwiederaufnahmehemmern noch nicht ganz geklärt zu sein scheint. Bupropion - Wirkung Vor mit Übelkeit hatte sie zu kämpfen gehabt und mit Konzentrationsstörungen. Bei Letzterem hat sie mir aber gesagt, dass das auch von Ihrer ASHS kommen kann. Bis sie eine positive Wirkung gespürt hat, seien so zwei bis drei Wochen vergangen.

----------


## Alexandra

Hi Du.
Na das klingt ja auszuhalten. Ich bin so ein kranker Freak, jetzt habe ich meine letzten Edronax durch 4 geteilt und nehm nur noch ne viertel Tablette damit ich nich mit der Elontril anfangen muss. Am Samstag wollte ich es eigentlich tun aber ich habe es einfach nicht geschafft sie in den Mund zu stecken. Doof wenn man ANgst hat etwas zu nehmen was einem genau bei DEM Problem helfen könnte. Mich würde es interessieren wie es dir so geht mittlerweile. Wenn du magst, ich freue mich über ne Antwort.

----------

